# Anyone try the Nissan NV200 yet?



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Looks like a cool mini cargo van. While there's sometimes my E250 is packed to the rafters, like loading out of one or two jobs on the same day, a lot of time I don't need such a big thirsty rig. 
The Transit Connect looks cool too. Any owners here?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't own neither but I'm looking to pull the trigger soon on something just waiting for ford to come out with there new line of full size vans


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

The wife and I are in the market in the next 12-18 months for some new rides, so I had a chat with my mechanic the other day.

He said to avoid Nissans like the plague. Apparently, in a effort to cut costs or cool the Earth - or whatever - a few years back they started putting plastic components in their timing chain assemblies. The warranties drop off about 10-20K miles before they go. They are suggested for replacement at about 80K miles and it runs $1500-2000. If it blows, it's about twice that plus any residual damage that occurs.

He said he doesn't know of any other manufacturer doing that.

Nissan is off our list.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Very connected mechanic to have the final and inside story 
in the Nissan/Renault conglomerate's demise.
Seriously, they have been making the top 10 in best engines in the world,
for 14 years straight. 
They wouldn't risk it, would they?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Damon T said:


> Looks like a cool mini cargo van. While there's sometimes my E250 is packed to the rafters, like loading out of one or two jobs on the same day, a lot of time I don't need such a big thirsty rig.
> The Transit Connect looks cool too. Any owners here?


It makes the Sprinter look stylish. I talked to several drivers who use them for deliveries of libations; they seem pleased with them.

I checked out the Transit, but the cab was way too cramped for me.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

George Z said:


> Very connected mechanic to have the final and inside story
> in the Nissan/Renault conglomerate's demise.
> Seriously, they have been making the top 10 in best engines in the world,
> for 14 years straight.
> They wouldn't risk it, would they?


Not sure what you're talking about... but he's seeing a bunch of them through his shop and I thought I'd pass it along to the OP.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

I mean they have been ranking in the top 10 engines in the world
in the last 14 years straight. They would not do that with defective time chains.

And thanks for the heads up by the way.


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

nope don't have one ,but it does look like a good van .Im looking at a dodge caravan c/v. more powerful engine basically same gas mileage more cargo space and better looking imho.with that said , I wish my astro could run for ever .


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I'm looking into early 70s station wagons :thumbup:


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

I have a Transit Connect. Good mileage. Small tank. Squirrelly in the wind. Good in snow. 94,000 miles in a year and a half. Replaced Throttle Body at 88,000. Lots of room. Noisy on the road and in rain. Crappy radio. Heat and AC good. Some blind spots. Great view out the front. Poor acceleration especially with AC on. Getting 350-380 miles per tank in 13.5 gallon tank. Very easy access.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

NACE said:


> I have a Transit Connect. Good mileage. Small tank. Squirrelly in the wind. Good in snow. 94,000 miles in a year and a half. Replaced Throttle Body at 88,000. Lots of room. Noisy on the road and in rain. Crappy radio. Heat and AC good. Some blind spots. Great view out the front. Poor acceleration especially with AC on. Getting 350-380 miles per tank in 13.5 gallon tank. Very easy access.


Those mileage numbers are impressive. Is that with a heavy load, or ladder racks?


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

A enrage load which is me. 275lbs. And usually 6--8 fives of flat or eggshell. No ladders. Oh, and a box of Cigars.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Those are great mileage numbers, and good info on the rest of the rig, including typical cargo.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

NACE said:


> I have a Transit Connect. Good mileage. Small tank. Squirrelly in the wind. Good in snow. 94,000 miles in a year and a half. Replaced Throttle Body at 88,000. Lots of room. Noisy on the road and in rain. Crappy radio. Heat and AC good. Some blind spots. Great view out the front. Poor acceleration especially with AC on. Getting 350-380 miles per tank in 13.5 gallon tank. Very easy access.


I have a transit as well and I love it. I installed a ladder rack and shelving units on the driver side. Plenty of room for my tools and paint. I have the XL and those numbers seem a little high. The transit has a range gauge that winds down as you drive. Every time I fill up and reset the mileage gauge the range is always 305. I usually get 250-280 miles on the tank.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I haven't tried it. I was looking into the Transit, but since I need my vehicle to be work/personal at the moment I ended up buying a Honda Ridgeline. As soon as I get it all organized I'll get some pics up.

I do know the 2014 Transit is getting a redesign to look better, they are also supposed to have a full size closer to the E series. And they are adding ecoboost, but I'm not sure if it's to all engines or not.

http://www.caranddriver.com/news/2014-ford-transit-connect-photos-and-info-news

I'm hoping by the time I can get a dedicated work vehicle they have a Transit with a setup similar to the chevy volt. I think a short distance electric with a gas engine backup would be ideal.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

I do a lot of highway driving. Usually my countdown gas gauge starts between 350 up to 400. Average is about 365.


----------



## O'Brien (Feb 24, 2011)

Does Fiat have something similar? Not sure if they're available yet, but a colleague was telling me they're coming out and to watch for them.


----------



## O'Brien (Feb 24, 2011)

Woodland said:


> I'm looking into early 70s station wagons :thumbup:


Wife wants to get an old Wagoneer; seems like there's a strong secondary market for them right now. I know a window treatment guy who drives a beautiful old Mercedes wagon, diesel.


----------



## Savdog01 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ford dealer told me that all manufacturers are going to the euro-style van. No more full size now except the chevy express and that this is probably the last year for chevy.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

O'Brien said:


> Does Fiat have something similar? Not sure if they're available yet, but a colleague was telling me they're coming out and to watch for them.


I've heard that the new Dodge entry will be done in conjunction with FIAT.

This does raise some questions about the combination of dirty old Dodge gas eater and fix it again, Tony....


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I like the NV200. There is a company on our jobs that has one, and he said he loves it. If I ever decide to give up the truck it would probably be my first stop to check out.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Savdog01 said:


> Ford dealer told me that all manufacturers are going to the euro-style van. No more full size now except the chevy express and that this is probably the last year for chevy.


Interesting


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Gough said:


> I've heard that the new Dodge entry will be done in conjunction with FIAT.
> 
> This does raise some questions about the combination of dirty old Dodge gas eater and fix it again, Tony....


Dodge/Fiat at this years Chicago auto show.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Woodland said:


> Interesting


Ford Transit at this years Chicago auto show.


----------



## A&S Painting (Oct 19, 2014)

if your still in the market, NV200 has a 5 year 100,000 mile warranty. Picked up a new one 3 weeks ago, love it..


----------



## vilmost (Jul 2, 2013)

I just got a Transit Connect as a backup van. Bought it with 194k miles with a blown engine for $2k, dealer was gonna send it to auction. Dropped in a 20k mile engine for 2.2k installed by dealer. it's actually a ford focus engine so it's dirt cheap $5-700 if you are mechanically inclined.
The good:
25mpg consistently
turns on a dime
huge windshield
easy access - tall
can replace panels with glass
good resale value 
lots of shelves and rack available to customize
The bad
12yr old technology (came out in Europe in 2002, we got it in US in 2010)
sluggish (130hp engine on a 5000lb vehicle)
noisy with and without rack
crappy radio
antiquated 4speed tranny
very expensive body parts (previously I was considering buying a lower mileage banged up one).
they stopped making them so eventually all specific parts will get expensive

Overall, it does the job.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm guessing you are referring to the older original model of the transit connect? As they are now doing a new body style. I am interested in the long wheel base model of the new transit connect, along with the NV200. I don't think they qualify for the IRS section 179 one-time deduction of $25000 per year for vehicles and equipment. I think it's GVWR of 6000 lbs or more. 


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## vilmost (Jul 2, 2013)

yup, older model(2010). new model starts at 22k stripped, for that kind of money you are better off getting a used diesel Sprinter.


----------



## Hemlock (May 29, 2013)

I do. I love it it's great for us because we do a lot of city work. It fits in all underground parking garages, really easy to street park, great on gas. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

http://www.nissancommercialvehicles.com/nv200-compact-cargo. Looks way to small but if only doing small jobs or mostly interiors not a ladder hauler for sure..


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> http://www.nissancommercialvehicles.com/nv200-compact-cargo. Looks way to small but if only doing small jobs or mostly interiors not a ladder hauler for sure..


The 200 seems like the Nissan version of the Connect Transit. I'm wondering more about the NV1500/2500/3500.


http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/23/automobiles/23NISSAN.html?_r=0


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Gough said:


> The 200 seems like the Nissan version of the Connect Transit. I'm wondering more about the NV1500/2500/3500.
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/23/automobiles/23NISSAN.html?_r=0


Just watched a few videos of the NV1500 looks like a decent work truck. Having a Nissan myself few years back I swore I'd never own another. Maybe there issues are worked out or I just had a Lemmon . Great resale value gave me top dollar on trade in though.


----------

